# Dat kan me niets schelen



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

bij sommigen werkwoorden zie ik vaak naast de negatie met _niet_ ook zinnen zoals "_Dat kan me niets schelen._" of "_Dat bevalt me niets._" of "_Dat verbaast me niets._" Is het in het Nederlands in die gevallen grammaticaal onberispelijk het over hoeveelheden van bevallen, verbazen, etc. te hebben of is het toch beter alleen maar _niet_ te gebruiken?

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

"Niets" is perfect in die uitdrukkingen. Je kan het desgevallend ook vervangen door bv "geen greintje": Dat kan me geen greintje schelen.


----------



## Lopes

Dat heb ik echt nog nooit gehoord, 'dat kan me geen greintje schelen'.

Overigens, Syzygy, denk ik dat je niet kan spreken over hoeveelheden, behalve bij 'dat kan me niets schelen'. Je kan wel zeggen 'dat kan me niet zo veel schelen', maar 'dat bevalt me niet veel' of 'dat verbaast me weinig' klinkt raar. Je hebt het in die gevallen eerder over de mate, dus 'dat verbaast me niet erg'.


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Dat heb ik echt nog nooit gehoord, 'dat kan me geen greintje schelen'.


Tja.

Misschien: het kan me geen zier(tje) schelen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Het is ook mogelijk om in de spreektaal _geen bal _te gebruiken in de uitdrukking met _schelen_: _het kan me geen bal schelen_. Ook kunnen vele _ziektes _worden ingevuld in de plaats van _bal_.


----------



## marrish

Brownpaperbag said:


> Het is ook mogelijk om in de spreektaal _geen bal _te gebruiken in de uitdrukking met _schelen_: _het kan me geen bal schelen_. Ook kunnen vele _ziektes _worden ingevuld in de plaats van _bal_.


Dit heb ik ook vaak gehoord en gelezen. Wat is de betekenis van _bal_ in deze uitdrukking?


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> Wat is de betekenis van _bal_ in deze uitdrukking?


_Testikel_.

Er bestaat nog een "plattere" versie: _het kan me geen kloten schelen_. Deze versie laat geen twijfel bestaan over wat er bedoeld wordt.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Er zijn een heleboel andere woorden die je kan gebruiken in die uitdrukking. _Dat kan mij geen drol/reet/fluit schelen._ Sterker nog, volgens mij kan je bijna elk woord gebruiken. Natuurlijk is _het kan me geen banaan schelen_ niet gebruikelijk, maar men zal begrijpen wat je bedoelt omdat de rest van de uitdrukking klopt.


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> _Testikel_.
> 
> Er bestaat nog een "plattere" versie: _het kan me geen kloten schelen_. Deze versie laat geen twijfel bestaan over wat er bedoeld wordt.


Bedankt, dit verklaart alles.


----------



## bibibiben

'Niets' in 'het bevalt me niets' heeft een versterkend effect. 'Het bevalt me niet' klinkt zwakker dan 'het bevalt me niets'. Een equivalent van 'het bevalt me niets' zou 'het bevalt me helemaal niet' kunnen zijn (en juist niet 'het bevalt me niet erg', zoals in een van de andere comments staat). 'Niets' heeft eenzelfde versterkend effect in 'het kan me niets schelen' en 'het verbaast me niets'.


----------

